# Other than Tivo



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Is there anything out there to compair to the Bolt? I have 3 tivos with lifetime, I had 2 more but they died. So that was 5 with lifetime and they wont let me take my oldest box and transfer lifetime to a new Bolt I got from my brother.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What models are they? It could be just the hard drive and/or power supply issue.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

The bad ones were a series 2 and a series 3, not important. Got too old, so I scrapped them. All my tivos have 2tb drives in them. I like the 4 tuner bolt for OTA after arguing for 3 days that the first one was bad before they sent me a good one. Every time they make a major update, I buy a new one but having to pay up to $400 also for lifetime is too expensive. Did you read all of my post? If i sell the premier I wont get enough to pay for the lifetime upgrade. Right now I have a lot of guide problems I cant record on Fox or NBC due to the stations changing frequency and I have 2 stations with the same number like 51-1, but one has a guide and no video and one has Video but no guide, and I cant set up a manual recording for the one without the guide. I spent ah hour online with them tonight trying to explain to a guy that had to keep going to a supervisor for info. Later in the month Im going to loose more stations. However my Direct Tv guide is just fine. I think there is a better way.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

klyde said:


> Is there anything out there to compair to the Bolt?


I prefer the Roamio as the best Tivo device and will not upgrade to Bolt or Edge. Mainly due to the use of laptop drives, and v21 (AKA Hydra) software.



klyde said:


> Right now I have a lot of guide problems I cant record on Fox or NBC due to the stations changing frequency and I have 2 stations with the same number like 51-1, but one has a guide and no video and one has Video but no guide, and I cant set up a manual recording for the one without the guide.


Channel repack has begun, and it's not good!
You need to report these channels so they can fix it with the correct frequencies shown in diagnostics to

Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Thats why I was on the phone an hour. Problem is I have 2 stations one with and one without video, and you cant see the freq unless your in the channel set up screen but you cant tell which one is which. We could not find a way to see video on a screen and the freq.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The frequency is listed in Settings/help/ Account & System Info/diagnostics. Tune to the channel (one that works) and then you can note the channel and frequency listed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

klyde said:


> Is there anything out there to compair to the Bolt? I have 3 tivos with lifetime, I had 2 more but they died. So that was 5 with lifetime and they wont let me take my oldest ox and transfer lifetime to a new Bolt I got from my brother.


TiVo has had plenty of transfer your lifetime for $99 sales in the past few years if the TiVo was making service connections. That's how we upgraded an older HD to a Bolt for my son for example.

Scott


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Although my menus are different I got there. thanks


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Thats how iI have done it also, but his bolt that I now have. Has not been on for at least 8 months. Does it mean online or active. Also he has nor transfered it to me. How does he do that,


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

klyde said:


> How does he do that,


Call Tivo CS. Both or on a 3-way call.


----------

